# Stay without a Reservation



## Firepath (Sep 2, 2020)

I recently saw a member try to walk in for a long beach stay in the summer. They seemed to be trying very hard to accommodate her. Have any members had luck just showing up and able to get a room? Where and when?


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 2, 2020)

No.  They tell them to talk to the reservation line.  The front desk has no ability to make any reservations.  They may know there are vacancies and work with an owner to help out.


----------



## sternfanla (Sep 12, 2020)

I one time tried to extend my stay at Big Bear CA, and was told by the front desk I had to call Reservations.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 14, 2020)

Firepath said:


> I recently saw a member try to walk in for a long beach stay in the summer. They seemed to be trying very hard to accommodate her. Have any members had luck just showing up and able to get a room? Where and when?



Maybe she booked bonus time. Occasionally we book bonus time for a same day reservation.

Bill


----------

